# Why do painters wear white?



## Rob Pankow (Jun 29, 2010)

We were just debating at the office why painters wear white so I figured I would ask someone who might know. Just curious if anyone knows the real reason why painters always wear white. :thumbsup:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Rob Pankow said:


> We were just debating at the office why painters wear white so I figured I would ask someone who might know. Just curious if anyone knows the real reason why painters always wear white. :thumbsup:


Probably for same reason why brides were wearing white, because in the old days, it was the most popular color for kitchen appliances... same as the paint, in the old days was all white, so not to look dirty, they all wore white and with the paint on it they looked clean...today they look like rainbows with all the funky colors out there and I mean that in a good way... no offense :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

White clothes are slimming....


----------



## Supahflid (Mar 22, 2011)

Because all the painters I know are as pure as the driven snow.:whistling


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Supahflid said:


> Because all the painters I know are as pure as the driven snow.:whistling


Really? I thought it was because white was all that was available in work release. :whistling :jester:

The white paint angle sounds logical. I always thought maybe it had something to do with reflecting heat.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

angus242 said:


> White clothes are slimming....


Are you implying all painters are fat? :laughing:


----------



## Supahflid (Mar 22, 2011)

boman47k said:


> Really? I thought it was because white was all that was available in work release. :whistling :jester:
> 
> The white paint angle sounds logical. I always thought maybe it had something to do with reflecting heat.


:laughing:

It's probably so you can tell which ones are rookies. The experienced ones have less paint on them. I dunno, just a guess.


----------



## FidanzaPainting (Mar 10, 2011)

Supahflid said:


> :laughing:
> 
> It's probably so you can tell which ones are rookies. The experienced ones have less paint on them. I dunno, just a guess.


I like that, although I'm only almost 25 most people look at me like I have no clue what I'm doing.. Only if they knew I've been painting since I was 12 and the learning curve when you're younger makes you more apt to picking things up fast. I always get smart a$$ comments about my paint shorts like "do you ever get any paint on the wall?" I say, man never heard that one before. In reality you should be worried if your painter doesn't have any paint on his clothes, he's too worried about being pretty and not getting the job done! :laughing:


----------



## FidanzaPainting (Mar 10, 2011)

B.t.w... I DON'T wear white.. I'm starting a rebellion!


----------



## Supahflid (Mar 22, 2011)

FidanzaPainting said:


> I like that, although I'm only almost 25 most people look at me like I have no clue what I'm doing.. Only if they knew I've been painting since I was 12 and the learning curve when you're younger makes you more apt to picking things up fast. I always get smart a$$ comments about my paint shorts like "do you ever get any paint on the wall?" I say, man never heard that one before. In reality you should be worried if your painter doesn't have any paint on his clothes, he's too worried about being pretty and not getting the job done! :laughing:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I think it was because white was the only color of paint that was available back in the day. So, your clothes would appear to be clean even though they had paint all over them. :thumbup:

-Paul


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

CookeCarpentry said:


> Are you implying all painters are fat? :laughing:


I can't say....wearing white, they always _look _slim. :jester:


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I think it was because white was the only color of paint that was available back in the day. So, your clothes would appear to be clean even though they had paint all over them. :thumbup:
> 
> -Paul


 That and white is still the primary color. Use more white than any other color.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I love the guys I see in the paint store with their whites who somehow have put more paint on themselves than on anything they have painted in the last month..


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

JHC said:


> That and white is still the primary color. Use more white than any other color.


The only time I've used white paint in the last 10 years is on ceilings and trim.:blush:

-Paul


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

I buy all my clothes from Value Village, a used clothing store, pants are 8 and long sleeves are 5bucks If I can find an amusing t shirt it's always good for conversation. Painter pants are 23 bucks and only to get dirty,too silly ,I go for a nice off white griege ,hides the dirt and the paint. I never carry a rag, it is either the pants or the arm sleeve. I figure the guys that go out to buy whites are mostly just embarrased to be seen as painters. I might wear whites for wallpaper though, since rolls go for like fifty bucks a single ,,can't get that dirty.


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

A bit off topic, but i thought i would chime in. There was someone on craigslist looking for a painter. He put wear your whites. At the end of the day if there is any paint on you, im guessing the color of choice wasnt white, you dont get paid. Im like let me close that window out.


----------



## artiospainting (Mar 16, 2011)

I read in painter and decorators magazine several year ago that white was cheep long ago. Painter aren't the only ones to wear white- bakers, plasters, doctors, nurses ,insane asylums staff, dentist, Artus, chefs all wear white.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

artiospainting said:


> I read in painter and decorators magazine several year ago that white was cheep long ago. Painter aren't the only ones to wear white- bakers, plasters, doctors, nurses ,insane asylums staff, dentist, Artus, chefs all wear white.


The good guy's wear white.:clap:

-Paul


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Sir Mixalot said:


> The good guy's wear white.:clap:
> 
> -Paul


So is the virgins :laughing:


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

Along with the witty T shirts I find I also find some unique ways to have a conversation with a fancy pallet that I wear. If there are alot of different colors that says the pants have been around and still kicking, look at all the choice, no no it's a yellow , that's a peach, but I don't want an orange sort of Buff like the painter!:whistling


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

greg24k said:


> So is the virgins :laughing:


Are you suggesting that painters wearing whites don't ever get laid? Their kids are really someone elses?

Hmmmmmmmmm, I wonder if GC's have more kids than we know about.


----------



## Supahflid (Mar 22, 2011)

Rob PA said:


> A bit off topic, but i thought i would chime in. There was someone on craigslist looking for a painter. He put wear your whites. At the end of the day if there is any paint on you, im guessing the color of choice wasnt white, you dont get paid. Im like let me close that window out.


That's funny. I'm like you, I wouldn't take that chance either!


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

I was thinking about this the other day.... Could be because white pants, white tee, white socks etc.... Easy to wash all in the same load with bleach. Was told by an old school boss years ago it was so he could spot us from the other side of the job site, and see if we were feckin off! lol


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> The only time I've used white paint in the last 10 years is on ceilings and trim.:blush:
> 
> -Paul


 Really? Well I am counting off whites, and neutrals as whites as well. Anything in the first base class is a white to me.


----------



## cutnroller (Jan 20, 2006)

I used to tell people about the "white being the most common colour because white was the most common colour back in the day" thing. But after having painted a few heritage homes where the original colours used were discovered through research, I have to say I am not so sure about that any more. At least when it comes to homes built around the turn of the century. Man they were colour crazy! I painted Emily Carr House and there were 5 colours on the crowns alone! I suppose the further you go back in time the more likely it would be to find white used a lot, especially in the old country.

But I've always worn white I guess because it makes me feel more part of the tradition. I'm proud to wear my whites!


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

Painters where white so as to not be confused with ninjas.


----------



## Supahflid (Mar 22, 2011)

Remodelor said:


> Painters where white so as to not be confused with ninjas.


There it is! The two piece and a biscuit! That's the most logical answer yet!:clap: Awesome.


----------



## artiospainting (Mar 16, 2011)

this form isn't about paint its about wearing white . white wasn't a common color back then. they painted the white house white. The collar picked up quickly. everybody followed the trend making white cheaper. Them more people used white in historical work you dont find white as the base coat


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

artiospainting said:


> this form isn't about paint its about wearing white . white wasn't a common color back then. they painted the white house white. The collar picked up quickly. everybody followed the trend making white cheaper. Them more people used white in historical work you dont find white as the base coat


SPELL CHECK! :whistling


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

Cute, amusing what a misplaced letter can do, I was reading "getting spayed with an aura" Not quite sure but I scrolled down and saw a picture of a smiling dog, mispell or just fooling?


----------



## researchhound (Sep 5, 2010)

Pete'sfeets said:


> Cute, amusing what a misplaced letter can do, I was reading "getting spayed with an aura" Not quite sure but I scrolled down and saw a picture of a smiling dog, mispell or just fooling?


PF 
That was mine ("Spaying Aura with HVLP") and didn't spot it until after I hit submit. Tried to fix it but I couldn't figure out how to edit the title - just couldn't get it to make the change. I did post a disclaimer saying I wasn't out to "spay" Aura. Didn't want any BM sales people thinking I was out to do surgery on them with an HVLP :blink: (I'm not a doctor... I just look like one when wearing my whites).
BTW - "mispell" should be "misspell"... but what's an honest mistake amongst fiends? (uh... sorry... make that "friends")


----------



## researchhound (Sep 5, 2010)

FidanzaPainting said:


> B.t.w... I DON'T wear white.. I'm starting a rebellion!


I'm with ya Fidanza! I now wear a red Snuggie when on the job.
pros: doubles as a really large rag
cons: sometimes gets a bit drafty in the back


----------



## igorson (Apr 28, 2011)

Rob Pankow said:


> We were just debating at the office why painters wear white so I figured I would ask someone who might know. Just curious if anyone knows the real reason why painters always wear white. :thumbsup:


Well white clothes seems clean and net, so painters who does their work and wear white look more professional They show they do clean job if they stay clean.
http://1drywall.com/Painting.htm


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

Especially if you paint alot of white,,,,,, like for new drywall. I went to a wedding last week , wore a leather coat darn thing had paint on the arm, hidden of course, I guess I need a separate truck for quoting.


----------



## researchhound (Sep 5, 2010)

igorson said:


> Well white clothes seems clean and net, so painters who does their work and wear white look more professional They show they do clean job if they stay clean.
> http://1drywall.com/Painting.htm


That "if" in the last sentence should be in larger letter and bold font.
My actual painting and my work stations are impeccable so I hope I don't get judged too harshly by my customers for the paint I have on my clothes - I just figure they are a casualty of our profession. My wife is always going on about tossing my more loved shirts because they've lost their "white" designation. I've told her to just do it and not tell me. Since I get my shirts for free from my local paint supplier it's not a big deal.



Pete'sfeets said:


> Especially if you paint a lot of white,,,,,, like for new drywall. I went to a wedding last week , wore a leather coat darn thing had paint on the arm, hidden of course, I guess I need a separate truck for quoting.


It's usually on my upper arms or elbows where I can't see the paint smudges. Again, the wife is the one who usually says, "You have a paint smudge....", usually in some spot that I have to contort my body in order to see it in the mirror. 
Two things I'm really careful about: Cleaning up before getting in my truck. I've had it for four years and there's no sign of paint stains inside (or outside) it yet. The other is my glasses. I have a regular pair and my work pair. Dried paint can be h--l on lenses so I make sure to wear my old ones when working. Then I just have to make sure and remember to change back to my good ones before we go out for the evening... :whistling


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Rob PA said:


> A bit off topic, but i thought i would chime in. There was someone on craigslist looking for a painter. He put wear your whites. At the end of the day if there is any paint on you, im guessing the color of choice wasnt white, you dont get paid. Im like let me close that window out.


I'd take the job and get paid, but I would get as much paint on the walls as I got on me :laughing:


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

I wear the clean clothes at home, in fact buy whites at a premium, ,, better get my money's worth, get them all smudgy at home and then take them to work. I suppose I should buy a new truck, forget about the whites, a brand new shiney truck, I'll double the rates shouldn't think anyone will notice,,,, and then dirty up a new truck instead. Hell i got paint on the dresser, the backboard of the bed and it ain't chipboard, the kitchen table, to determine if the socks are mine the wife looks for paint, I'd wash off the handprints on the doorhandles but it's keeping the factory finish from peeling more.


----------



## profinish (Oct 7, 2005)

White was the only color back in the day.
Tom Sawyer started mashing berrys and stuff to make other colors,the trend just continued I guess. I read something like that anyway just my 2cents worth


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

truth is Painters are angelic, can't do you wrong and the white is just a confirmation of that,


----------



## wizzer (Aug 21, 2008)

I remember in my early teens wearing painters shorts alot because they were so cheap .
Paint stores used to carry the same pants in a light denim . Overalls , pants and shorts .
Funny , I was just thinking about buying some whites yesterday .


----------

